# before and after pics of my makeover



## persephonewillo (Oct 27, 2009)

i was on a makeover tv show called Style by Jury.  here's me before:








and me after (all professionally made up by a stylist, makeup artist, and hair dresser... i tried to take them all home with me, but they didn't fit in my bag so smuggling them out of the studio wasn't possible):


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 27, 2009)

You look amazing! That must have been a cool experience. I loooooove the outfit!


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 27, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i loved the outfit too.  i didn't get to keep it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  except for my wedding gown it was the most expensive outfit i've ever worn!  the jacket alone was nearly $700!

the best part of the makeover is definitely my teeth.  i feel so much more confident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i also got botox and restylane injections.  too bad they don't last for more than 6ish months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but yay for Style by Jury!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 27, 2009)

wow so nice!! u look gorgeous! how were u able to get on the show?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG ! Sexy you!
I watch that show almost everyday (but we have older series)!
Wew the judges hard the first time ? 
But the second time, it must have felt really good hearing them!
And yaaay for teeth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You didn't keep any outfit?? I thought you can keep them, since they are taking you shopping


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 27, 2009)

damn sister- you look smokin!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 27, 2009)

U look great!!!!!! I want that outfit!!


----------



## missboss82 (Oct 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2009)

You look so gorgeous!!  I'm so happy for you, you really deserve it!


----------



## kariii (Oct 27, 2009)

Hottttt!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2009)

I LOVE Style by Jury!!! I bet it was so much fun! Bummer you don't get to keep the outfit... I kinda figured that you would. But all well, the confidence boost is worth way more than any outfit anyways


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh wow!!! You look amazing!!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 27, 2009)

That must have been so fun - you look fab!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 27, 2009)

you look amazing! that must have been such a fun experience!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 27, 2009)

awesome final look! 

when does it air?


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 27, 2009)

you look hot!!


----------



## Odette (Oct 27, 2009)

You look fantastic! When will the show be airing on W?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG!!  I love Style By Jury!  You look great!  They always do a great job.


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_wow so nice!! u look gorgeous! how were u able to get on the show?_

 
a friend nominated me as a joke.  lol.  i broke a tooth, was watching the show while recovering from having it pulled and vented on my facebook status that someone needed to nominate me (cuz my teeth sucked).  a friend did, figuring i needed a pick me up (it was right after my husband and i broke up)... a couple of days later i got a call from the producer.  met him later that week.... met the other two producers.... and voila!  i was on the show.  

purple_pumpkin... the first jury sucked!!  they made me cry.  although the people behind the scenes were really reassuring and lovely, reminding me that it was "tv", not to take it all to heart, etc.




i'm not sure when it will be airing yet.  they told me it probably won't be until december/january.  i've been checking out the schedule on their website.  i don't think i'm going to watch my episode, but i'll let you all know when it airs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on November 3rd at 9:30pm they're airing the woman i filmed the "bad" jury scenes with.  she and i have become good friends through the show


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 28, 2009)

it wasn't an all good experience.  i've learned "reality" tv isn't all reality.  less reality than i suspected.

but i get so many compliments on my smile now.  i still don't know how to react to them.  i can't get over that people i don't know and am having casual conversations with (cashiers, receptionists, etc) will just stop and compliment my smile.  it's overwhelming.  so... bad bits of the experience aside, thank you Style by Jury!


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!  You are a beauty!!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Oct 28, 2009)

You were gorgeous before as well as after, but I'm glad you got something done that you've wanted done!  I know that if something happened to my teeth I'd want them fixed as soon as possible!  Keep rocking your new confidence girl, you ARE beautiful!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 28, 2009)

My jaw hit the floor haha! You looked beautiful before it and after it! Wow you look amazing!
x


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, you look great! I like the hair color, it really brightens up your face!


----------



## hunnybun (Oct 28, 2009)

You look absolutely AMAZING!!! I've read some of your other posts in the past and know that you've been through some rough patches.  This could not have happened to a more deserving woman.  I think it's inspiring that you have moved on and look this good!!!  Congrats and ENJOY the fabulous makeover.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

you look great! the new look is so much more modern and hip.


----------



## fintia (Oct 29, 2009)

You look great!! Keep it up!! the style, everything suits you soo well!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 30, 2009)

thank you all again for taking the time to look and comment


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2009)

swettie you look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're very pretty before but now definatlely more fabulous! and also it'd great that you're now confident because your teeth have been fixed! good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we don't get this show in the uk but if it appears online then post the link in the thread for me!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

u look like a celebrity in the 2nd pic.. hehe.. honestly u look great .. more confident and 'polished'- very sophisticated look..


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 19, 2009)

Girl, you look amazing!!


----------

